# 1st Annual Lay it Low Model Car Awards



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yo!, so me & Pina were talking & after seeing the Supershow plans not launch like it should've, why don't we make it a little easier & just host a bunch of "Best of 2013" polls? We can take nominations for each of the categories we want to do & let em all come to a vote. 

Lowrider of the Year
Bomb
Truck
Hoppers, etc.

Club of the Year

Builder of the Year

Rookie..

& whatever else we can come up with. 

Everyone would send their nominations over to an email acct or something so we can create the polls easily. Maybe get some sponsors for some prizes & such.. Host it February, so there's time to put all that together.. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man i think this idea would b dope if we jump it off we wanted to get sum feed back before we jump it off to see if d homies feelin d idea we could get bad ass placks done an havin all these catagorie would give everybody a chance to participate an shine if they want


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

What ever you guys decide. .. count me in. ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That sounds cool. I'd be down for that. Not sure if I'd even be close to getting a nomination, but it'd be cool as hell though.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

That a great idea


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


:shocked: lol.....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


That bitch got my vote!!! Lol!

And by "bitch" I mean fluffy Mexican who can't finish shit


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


:facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

glad you guys are feelin this idea. How about some ideas to expand on it? Any other classes you'd like to see?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> That bitch got my vote!!! Lol!
> 
> And by "bitch" I mean fluffy Mexican who can't finish shit


:roflmao: :roflmao: oh wait hey  fucker :twak:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

the longest build ever :dunno: I got a few :roflmao:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't know if anybody remembers the down low hook ups model car shows? Those shows where really cool 
Back in the days, If anybody knows Gary the owner of down low hookups have him PM me please.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^most started projects award nominee^^^^^^^^^^^^^


LOL.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

impalaish63 said:


> Don't know if anybody remembers the down low hook ups model car shows? Those shows where really cool
> Back in the days, If anybody knows Gary the owner of down low hookups have him PM me please.


that was way back then


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> glad you guys are feelin this idea. How about some ideas to expand on it? Any other classes you'd like to see?


X2 glad to hear yall dig the idea hey we can have best paint job also we got sum homies on lil dat get down best interior we gotta change up these build offs i feel this gives us all a chance to build against each other wich makes it a lil more intersting we gotta change things up a bit keep lay it low crunk not a face book fan so i stay on lay it low


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 glad to hear yall dig the idea hey we can have best paint job also we got sum homies on lil dat get down best interior we gotta change up these build offs i feel this gives us all a chance to build against each other wich makes it a lil more intersting we gotta change things up a bit keep lay it low crunk not a face book fan so i stay on lay it low


:werd:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i nominate 97xenissan aka Master C-Los, detailing monster


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds cool... I'd be down


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hell yeah Pina. Best Paint. Best Interior. Best Engine. How about trunk setup?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What about a best fabricator award or creativity award... Idk


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 glad to hear yall dig the idea hey we can have best paint job also we got sum homies on lil dat get down best interior we gotta change up these build offs i feel this gives us all a chance to build against each other wich makes it a lil more intersting we gotta change things up a bit keep lay it low crunk not a face book fan so i stay on lay it low


Hell yeah President Pina Keep layitlow Live,how bout most original stock builds :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> What about a best fabricator award or creativity award... Idk


:cheesy:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Im in for this


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:drama::naughty:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

darkside customs said:


> What about a best fabricator award or creativity award... Idk


I like that!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

im in fam


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> glad you guys are feelin this idea. How about some ideas to expand on it? Any other classes you'd like to see?


 How about best curbside tuner or lo lo?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Curbside class is cool. For some of the other classes, we can see how many builds get submitted & decide then. Like hot rods & tuners, minitrucks.. 

We can even vote on our favorite vendor, resin caster, etc


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: i can can submit for most projects.  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Christopher J said:


> How about _*best curbside tuner *_or lo lo?



:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Hell yeah Pina. Best Paint. Best Interior. Best Engine. How about trunk setup?





darkside customs said:


> What about a best fabricator award or creativity award... Idk


Master C-Los...no doubt


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Master C-Los for Best trunk set-up, Best creativity, and Fab...


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks dfwr83


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM IN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

We are all fucked if Pancho gets on here with a paint job for best paint! Lmao!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> We are all fucked if Pancho gets on here with a paint job for best paint! Lmao!


:h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

So we just submit all of our 2013 builds by Feb of 14? 
Should we maybe have an entry fee of say $5 per kit to help pay for the awards?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea we gettin sum tight placks made lay it low best 2013 for every catagorie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Sounds like a good idea we gettin sum tight placks made lay it low best 2013 for every catagorie


Sweet i better start another project then  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M IN!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

$5 per kit sounds fair to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> $5 per kit sounds fair to me. :thumbsup:


Aw chit :facepalm: thats how many projects :shocked: damn :sprint:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, I got three to enter; so far...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great idea. I've been racking my brain over how to come up w/ money to pay for the awards. I'm thinking January 1-31 for registration. That'll allow us time to have everything organized & ready for voting by Feb 15th.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Feel free to add to it or change it up.. not gonna hurt my feelings a bit I promise.

Lowrider of the Year. which would be kinda like the Best of Show overall.

Bomb of the Year. 54 & older. 

Truck of the Year.

Euro of the Year. 

Curbside Build of the Year.

Best Paint.

Best Interior.

Best Engine.

Best Trunk Setup.

How about this.. the "David A. Garcia Innovator of the Year Award"? 

Hopper of the Year. (do we want to do 2 classes here? 1 hopper, 1 dancer?) 

& then I do see a lot of street machines, kustoms, donks, hot rods in here. Any of those? without those last 4 I mentioned, we are only at 11, so 15-16 wouldn't be bad, would it?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

What about 3 new classes: 
Best hotrod/kustom
Best modified (donk, speciality) 
Best weathered


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Feel free to add to it or change it up.. not gonna hurt my feelings a bit I promise.
> 
> Lowrider of the Year. which would be kinda like the Best of Show overall.
> 
> ...


Sounds great bro as long as we have entrys for all d catagories well b good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

What about best small scale?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Sin, hell yeah, that's a perfect way to include those genres. 

Sisneros, I got a lot of love for small scale, but don't think we'd have more than a cpl entries.

Let's set a minimum entry per category.. at like what 6?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Deadline for entries would need to be January 31. We'll need time to group entries & ballots.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell yea..I'd participate in some classes. Lets make this happen


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Im down


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Will there be an amateur class?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> Will there be an amateur class?


X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Feel free to add to it or change it up.. not gonna hurt my feelings a bit I promise.
> 
> Lowrider of the Year. which would be kinda like the Best of Show overall.
> 
> ...


 Dre 1 only wants to know " what about RADICAL for most inches " :dunno: and its a lot try'n to get in the a-arm game but you stiil got u-bars would that be a different category or is it just gonna be best look and hop ?????????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> X2!! :biggrin:


 LOL.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> Will there be an amateur class?


Yeah, Rookie of the Year honors will be incorporated into this show


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> Dre 1 only wants to know " what about RADICAL for most inches " :dunno: and its a lot try'n to get in the a-arm game but you stiil got u-bars would that be a different category or is it just gonna be best look and hop ?????????


I'm down for whatever here. Not really my area of expertise. As long as we have about 6 entries per class, I think we're good. LMK what you want them to be. We can always re-confirm later. The inches thing doesn't even have to be by vote. Just an official to make the calls. So, that's pretty cool


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

dig_derange said:


> Yeah, Rookie of the Year honors will be incorporated into this show


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i think a "best stock" category would be nice too.....not everyone can build a Clean Stock Car. (not talking box stock but 1:1 stock- looks like a real OG car, original colors, int, wheels, etc....) just an idea.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

customcoupe68 said:


> i think a "best stock" category would be nice too.....not everyone can build a Clean Stock Car. (not talking box stock but 1:1 stock- looks like a real OG car, original colors, int, wheels, etc....) just an idea.


great idea & very true. Not everyone can build a clean stock car. Problem is most don't even try it (I have no desire to either). If there are 6 or more of you guys that are down, I am too.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

So here's what we are looking at right now.. 

Lowrider of the Year.

Bomb of the Year. (54 & older) 

Truck of the Year.

Euro of the Year. (we could throw imports of all styles in here) 

Curbside Build of the Year.

Best Paint.

Best Interior.

Best Engine.

Best Trunk Setup.

"David A. Garcia Innovator of the Year Award"? 

Rookie of the Year

Hopper of the Year. Dancer of the Year: Dre, you may wanna settle this one for me 

Best hotrod/kustom

Best modified (donk, speciality) 

Best weathered

$5 per entry. 6 minimum per class. Deadline for entry is January 31. We'll have some plaques done & I'll get at some corporate people about some free stuff too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds good bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Bigdogg needs a , cant open the glue class lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Bigdogg needs a more glue class lol


Fixed  hehehe


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

97xenissan said:


> Bigdogg needs a , cant open the glue class lol


:roflmao::biggrin::yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> So here's what we are looking at right now..
> 
> Lowrider of the Year.
> 
> ...


no donks


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wat do u homies think about dis catagorie best started project u know we all got one of those give us a chance to finish a long awating project!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wat do u homies think about dis catagorie best started project u know we all got one of those give us a chance to finish a long awating project!


This :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> This :thumbsup:


Wuz good los about dat catagorie was just an idea we prob already got enough catagories huh?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dade county said:


> no donks


Yeah buddy! It's under Best Modified.. although, what else would we consider modified? May just call it donk.. or what's the proper term that incorporates all of them? Highrisers?


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Quick ? Is there an official date to begin building an entry and are we posting updates here or do you need to start your own thread?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a good question raise up. And u guys forgot a very special one. Best impala........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Btw, count on me with it.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Thats a good question raise up. And u guys forgot a very special one. Best impala........


Think dat could fall under best lowrider couldnt it bro all these catagorie ideas are great as long as we have entries for all of them were good cuz u know how it is sumtimes these build offs start off strong then finish wit just 2 or 3 cars dat finish at d most feel me


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> Quick ? Is there an official date to begin building an entry and are we posting updates here or do you need to start your own thread?


Great question: anything finished throughout the year qualifies. Doesn't matter how old the project's been sitting, when it was started, how much of it was done.. just completed by the end of the year.

No need for posting updates in here, claiming what builds you're planning on doing or anything like that. Just have your final pics ready for January.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Think dat could fall under best lowrider couldnt it bro all these catagorie ideas are great as long as we have entries for all of them were good cuz u know how it is sumtimes these build offs start off strong then finish wit just 2 or 3 cars dat finish at d most feel me


:werd:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

dig_derange said:


> Great question: anything finished throughout the year qualifies. Doesn't matter how old the project's been sitting, when it was started, how much of it was done.. just completed by the end of the year.
> 
> No need for posting updates in here, claiming what builds you're planning on doing or anything like that. Just have your final pics ready for January.


Ok, cool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Not trying to be a downer, and I know I am. But if the Supershow didnt work like it was post to. I think this might not ether. I say that cuz the Supershow had a whole yr to get there model done, and most didnt. I also think that if you all keep going with all these categories, there just might be more categories then models entered. Now its just a thought, I really hope it dose work like we all wish it will.

@ the small scale categories. Theres only a hand full of people doing the small stuff, hell what Iv been doing can all fit in one hand.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> So here's what we are looking at right now..
> 
> Lowrider of the Year.
> 
> ...


 That's what I was gonna say have an innovator or mvp of the year. REcognize some of the ppl that have been here for yrs making moves in the model car game..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

impalaish63 said:


> Don't know if anybody remembers the down low hook ups model car shows? Those shows where really cool
> Back in the days, If anybody knows Gary the owner of down low hookups have him PM me please.


Dude look at the shirt Im wearing in this vid. Still reppin my hood way out here in NC.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> What about 3 new classes:
> Best hotrod/kustom
> Best modified (donk, speciality)
> Best weathered


Look who thought of me with the best weathered.... Game over in that class... I win... Might as well give me my prize now :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

????? Can one car be entered in more than one 
category????


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wondering. .....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

My bad, missed your question bro. Yeah, no limits on entries at all.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

What's up with this, still on for this jan?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

seems like ain't nobody even around here, layitlow ghost town :facepalm:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> seems like ain't nobody even around here, layitlow ghost town :facepalm:


X2. What happen to everyone?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> X2. What happen to everyone?


Everyone is on Facebook homie :ugh:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That sucks.  :tears: :angry:  :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I still want to do this. No prizes this time, because I doubt we'll collect enough funds to cover trophies... but I'll start up a thread for all of you to post your nominees. You can nominate them for multiple categories. I'll spend some time dividing them out & then we can do a poll for each category. :thumbsup:


----------

